# Eight, eight MORE purpleheart pipes



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Another week, another batch of pipes. Took 5-1/4" of purpleheart 1×12 and cut 9, 1-1/8" x 13/16" blanks. One is set aside for making a lidded pipe and here are the remaining eight:









_









_









Plain pipes sell









I call this the freighter









_









The runt of the litter is my fave









This pipe has an art deco feel









A Klingon spork?!_


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you are lord of the pipes mark,how much do you get for those?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

These are the bottom end of the line, retailing at $10 to $15 each. I get 1/2. They only take about 2 hrs to make 8 so I'm making $20/hr.

I'm making $150 to $200 a month on 'em.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

You should get a little stamp made to enable you to burn in your brand logo….MadMark smoke gear


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a laser engraver but its down right now. Looking to get a new one this year.

Since trees are living things, wood is the bones of that creature, I call my stuff "Treebone" products. LOL


----------

